# Novatec Hubs?



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

What are the expert opinions on these hubs? Good or not?

Novatec Mountain bike DISC hubs-D711SB/D712SB-408g/pair-Blk-fit Shimano&SRAM-MTB | eBay










Alloy MTB hubs (Rear+Front), with QR skewers
Fit Shimano&SRAM 9/10s

# Ultra Light 408g/pair(without skewers)
# Casset and Axle are made by AL7075, and CNC machined
# Aero Spoke Holes Available, different number of spoke holes available
# Designed for XC Racing
# Cassette Body with 2 Sealed Bearings
---------------------------------------
D711SB 
Weight 139g
Sealed Bearings 2
Spoke Holes 32/36
Gauge 14
O.L.D 100mm
Axle ￠9×108mm
Axle Material AL7075
---------------------------------------
D712SB-AA
Weight 269g 
Sealed Bearings 4 
Spoke Holes 32/36
Gauge 14 
O.L.D 135mm 
Axle ￠10×145mm 
Axle Material AL7075 
Offset 7.0mm 
Pawis 3 
Cassette Body AL7075


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

I was considering these when I was shopping and ended up with Circus Monkey hubs instead since they were even lighter and the same price. They do look to be built the same or similar way, so here's my review on the CM's, so take it for what its worth.
Pros:
*The axle endcaps (which appear similar to novatec) are held on by a friction-fit o-ring. you can pop both sides off, remove the axle and swap bearing very quickly and easily. 
*Bearings used are a standard size. you can get cheap ones at a hardware store for $3/each, or of course ceramics up to $100/each.
*Rear is just as serviceable as the front. the hub body pops right off and you can mineral oil the pawls every few hundred miles.

Cons:
*They use a smaller axle, so bearing life is somewhat short (~300miles of rugged singletrack for me, 29er full suspension, 160lbs ride weight)
*Resale value is terrible due to the "taiwan named" brand. I've been trying to sell some mint 29er wheels but the deal-breaker is always the no-name hubs.
*Not 15mm/20mm/whatever compatible. Just straight 5mm QR.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

They come on a lot of the chineese carbon road wheelsets and no one seems to complain about them.


----------

